# 10/25 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Becky's Back



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Who is Returning ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Wyatt and Orton feud is still the worst thing on SD right now. Like all of Wyatt's feuds since Wrestlemania 30, I'll be glad when it's over. As with every week, I'm primarily looking forward to the interactions of Alexa and Becky.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray is gonna lose again, I just fucking know it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally, SD isn't the same without Bex :becky Hopefully her and Alexa continue their good work so far.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Logically, the match between AJ and Dean shouldn't happen.

I'd have AJ intentionally get dqed and viciously beat Ambrose down for 10 minutes to get some heat on him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A Smackdown Preview Thread 3 days early? Yay.

Becky will be back? Yay!

Ambrose vs. Styles (which we already knew about)? Yay!

Should be another good to great addition of the blue brand.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just hoping the fans chant HBK during AJ's segments and match.

I really want a match between them at the RR.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Becky Lynch will be back to kick some lass :becky


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hopefully Dean goes over clean. Pair them up for the SvrS 5 on 5 afterwards and two weeks later at TLC let them end it in a ladder match before John returns to take the title. If not, Corbin costing Dean Tuesday would be a nice filler feud for TLC and a fresh opponent for Ambrose. Corbin getting more exposure and taking him to the brink would be ideal as he absolutely (should) can be the top heel of the company in two years and should be the one to take the IC title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

Bray should not have been in the casket. Should have walked out un front and had hooded sheep masked figures bring it out behind him.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790686726159085568
:grin2: my favs


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Clearly it's Becks that runs the place.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WelWell, Raw was just a clusterfuck of inconsistency.

So the fact that Becky will be back will be enough to put it over the top for me. Ambrose vs. Styles III is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes my bitch is back!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky's back :beckyhi





















and all is right with the world again


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking forward to Ambrose/AJ, especially since Ambrose should be winning this match. Which will set up a title match between the two at either Survivor Series or TLC. Since TLC is just 2 weeks after Survivor Series. I think they should save TLC for Ambrose/AJ payoff match in a tables,ladders and chairs match. They can make them be on the same team at Survivor Series and still be feuding. I see Ambrose beating AJ with a roll up or something(maybe after AJ kicks out of Dirty Deeds) and AJ beat down Ambrose after the match. I think that's the best way to give Ambrose a clean win over AJ. While having AJ still look strong in the end.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking forward to the show:

Bexellence is back :beckyhi

Ambrose & AJ are gonna tear the house down again.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Inb4 Ellsworth interferes in AJ's match.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Even if SDL airs nothing but commercials it will still be better than RAW :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally Ambrose gets a win over Styles. I'll watch that, don't care what else they're doing.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Hopefully they do something to remind us that Becky and Alexa are supposed to be feuding...

I hope they don't just give us a bunch of random ass matches because they're probably gonna get murdered in the ratings (NBA opening night & World Series game 1, going up against LeBron and the Cubs).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Your champion shouldn't be losing 3 consecutive matches on TV, and this feud is dragging. I know Ambrose is going to go over to drag it out further, but they'd be better off finishing the feud and having AJ feud with someone like Corbin or Miz at TLC.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Even if SDL airs nothing but commercials it will still be better than RAW


I'd even take a two hour Kalisto promo over RAW at this point in time.

Looking forward to the main event match and also Becky with the good banter is back, so it's all good.

All hail the blue brand.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

emm_bee said:


> I'd even take a two hour Kalisto promo over RAW at this point in time.


:woah:andre


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they have something good in store for The Miz. He's losing momentum and treading water already after losing the IC Title. Even if it's just giving him a solid 10 minutes to cut a promo, he needs something to get his buzz back.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully it'll better than last week. Either way it'll be better than whatever that was last night.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't get the logic behind Kane inserting himself into this weird Bray/Orton feud.... :maury


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking forward the Kane vs Bray Wyatt in a NO DQ, I'm sure it will be a great match, and I hope Kane beat that fat ass clown just like he did yesterday in the Smackdown live event, and just like he did at Backlash. WWE is rebuilding Kane and I love it, Kane is the best part of Smackdown.



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Wyatt and Orton feud is still the worst thing on SD right now.* Like all of Wyatt's feuds since Wrestlemania 30, I'll be glad when it's over. As with every week, I'm primarily looking forward to the interactions of Alexa and Becky.




It was being the worst feud of the year until Kane got involved, Kane made interesting the most boring feud of the year, Kane deserves props for that



Simply Flawless said:


> I don't get the logic behind Kane inserting himself into this weird Bray/Orton feud.... :maury


Because the Orton/Wyatt was the most boring and underwhelming feud we may've ever seen, even Orton got bored of this feud, you can see he doesn't give a crap about it by just looking in his face 
:maury :maury 

So WWE had no insert Kane in this feud to make it interesting and he did, Kane made interesting this Orton/Wyatt crap, Kane saved this crappy feud.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

This means Bex will be back for my house show in a couple of weeks :dance


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can something actually HAPPEN in this fucking Orton/Wyatt feud? Wyatt makes him a zombie, locks him in the casket ANYTHING cuz even im struggling to like the feud


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Might have to watch this show on delay considering The Cavs ring ceremony/1st game of the season is on tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Think I just saw Becky without makeup for the first time in this thread...I think.

:smile2: glad she is returning.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I still don't understand why Bray and Orton are feuding.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AJ vs. Ambrose! :mark: :mark: 

Becky FINALLY coming back! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Finally Ambrose gets a win over Styles. I'll watch that, don't care what else they're doing.


I wouldn't be so sure. Styles losing on 3 consecutive shows (two of which were to a legitimate jobber) doesn't seem likely. There's a decent chance it ends in a DQ and they both end up in the 5v5 RAW vs SD match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I still don't understand why Bray and Orton are feuding.


I don't think even WWE know why the fuck they're feuding :HA


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmmm, _number 1 contender match, or *Cubs in the World Series*_. Decisions.... decisions......


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think its time to start building the Smackdown 5 tonight. Not something you want to rush. Still think the right decision is to have AJ pick out some wrestlers, book them in matches and he decides who joins him. 

One of the matches, maybe Corbin vs Swagger or something, AJ says neither of them deserve to fight alongside the Champ that runs the Camp. Says he has a 5th member, and they will be at Survivor Series. 5th member ends up being Samoa Joe. Comes down to Joe and AJ as the last two for SDL, Joe turns on AJ setting up a Royal Rumble feud since it appears AJ vs Michaels isn't happening now. 

Still think they hold out on AJ vs Cena 3 for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Trudge (Oct 25, 2016)

Been lurking for a while and finally decided to sign up.

Really excited about tonight, will be at the show here in Green Bay. Smackdown has really gotten me back into wrestling after a long, long time of being away. Haven't really watched since the folding of WCW, but been to a few minor events here and there when in town. Can't wait!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Styles losing on 3 consecutive shows (two of which were to a legitimate jobber) doesn't seem likely. There's a decent chance it ends in a DQ and they both end up in the 5v5 RAW vs SD match.


Ambrose will win this match. They wouldn't be having the match otherwise. Even though AJ technically loss last week. He lost by dq after beating down Ellsworth. So it didn't exactly make AJ look weak.



Purpose of it, was AJ would be mad enough at Ambrose to want this match. Tonight they will have Ambrose beat AJ by roll up. Or Ellsworth will come out and it will distract AJ. Something that will keep AJ looking strong and give Ambrose a win over him. Since they won't give AJ 3 wins over Ambrose without Ambrose getting a victory. There's no doubt they will have another AJ/Ambrose ppv match. So it will either be at Survivor Series or save it for TLC. If the plan is for Ambrose/AJ to be on the same team at Survivor Series.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles finally get the better of Dean Ambrose?
- Will James Ellsworth make another appearance for the 3rd consecutive week?
- What will Becky Lynch do now that she's making her return?
- Will the rivalry of Dolph Ziggler vs the Miz intensify?
- What will Daniel Bryan have in store for Baron Corbin after last week's Talking Smack?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live! Stay tuned


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Becky being back is enough to get me to watch lol. As well as this AJ/Ambrose feud which has been slightly entertaining. And Miz/Ziggler, just to see where they go next.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791006576903454720


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791006576903454720


Sounds like there's going to be some fuckery.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Sounds like there's going to be some fuckery.


If its the typical smart booking from SDL, there will be. No way should those two be wrestling before their blowoff match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> I think its time to start building the Smackdown 5 tonight. Not something you want to rush. Still think the right decision is to have AJ pick out some wrestlers, book them in matches and he decides who joins him.
> 
> One of the matches, maybe Corbin vs Swagger or something, AJ says neither of them deserve to fight alongside the Champ that runs the Camp. Says he has a 5th member, and they will be at Survivor Series. 5th member ends up being Samoa Joe. Comes down to Joe and AJ as the last two for SDL, Joe turns on AJ setting up a Royal Rumble feud since it appears AJ vs Michaels isn't happening now.
> 
> Still think they hold out on AJ vs Cena 3 for Wrestlemania.


I think you’re getting overboard on think this. The challenge was laid down by Bryan and Shane. Stephanie and Foley answered that challenge. This simply is McMahon vs. McMahon and GM vs. GM. In storyline, this is really to see who can stroke their own ego.

And given AJ’s current storyline relationship with Bryan and Shane, I doubt they’re going to let him decide anything.




Trudge said:


> Been lurking for a while and finally decided to sign up.
> 
> Really excited about tonight, will be at the show here in Green Bay. Smackdown has really gotten me back into wrestling after a long, long time of being away. Haven't really watched since the folding of WCW, but been to a few minor events here and there when in town. Can't wait!


Sweet, hope you have a good time.



DammitC said:


> - Will AJ Styles finally get the better of Dean Ambrose?
> - Will James Ellsworth make another appearance for the 3rd consecutive week?
> - What will Becky Lynch do now that she's making her return?
> - Will the rivalry of Dolph Ziggler vs the Miz intensify?
> ...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Almost Dean time :mark:

I hope he gets another title shot. Who else, realistically, is AJ gonna face?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> I think its time to start building the Smackdown 5 tonight. Not something you want to rush. Still think the right decision is to have AJ pick out some wrestlers, book them in matches and he decides who joins him.
> 
> One of the matches, maybe Corbin vs Swagger or something, AJ says neither of them deserve to fight alongside the Champ that runs the Camp. Says he has a 5th member, and they will be at Survivor Series. 5th member ends up being Samoa Joe. Comes down to Joe and AJ as the last two for SDL, Joe turns on AJ setting up a Royal Rumble feud since it appears AJ vs Michaels isn't happening now.
> 
> Still think they hold out on AJ vs Cena 3 for Wrestlemania.


 Still waiting for when AJ, Orton, Cena and Ambrose invade Raw :banderas


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

FFS I hate this bullshit with someone having to beat the Champion to become the number 1 contender, so fucking stupid.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Still waiting for when AJ, Orton, Cena and Ambrose invade Raw :banderas


May as well. This roster split has been a disaster in terms of ratings. At least there's a chance an invasion angle would generate _some_ interest - albeit short lived.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ugh. I hope there's no SD invasions of Raw any time soon. I'm enjoying SD for the most part. I want them to hold off on sacrificing SD to prop up Raw for as long as possible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Still waiting for when AJ, Orton, Cena and Ambrose invade Raw :banderas


I would like to see Smackdown superstars invading Raw by appearing out of the crowd and/or see them attacking Raw superstars in parking lots (and vice versa) :mark:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

1 hours and 47 minutes you blue bastards


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thread usually isn't this active before shows.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm skipping SDL for the NBA and some MLB tonight... I usually pick WWE 98.7% of the time over other programming. I'll watch the replay.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Having Becky back is enough to make this weeks show a success. AJ/Ambrose should be another good match, Ambrose will probably pick up the win. Looking forward to another episode of the A show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FatherJackHackett said:


> FFS I hate this bullshit with someone having to beat the Champion to become the number 1 contender, so fucking stupid.


Same. It's infuriating. It REALLY hampers the credibility of the champion.

However, I'm looking forward to it in this case, given my love of the challenger and my hatred of the champion. I'm the only one, but still. Not gonna deny it'll be a small joy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not really looking forward to anything on Smackdown this week sadly, feels like I've seen it all before.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I'm not really looking forward to anything on Smackdown this week sadly, feels like I've seen it all before.


 Not looking forward to AJ jobbing for 3 consecutive weeks.

Was hoping they started assembling teams... but of course, gotta make TS look strong.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

NBA season opener tonight. Could get ugly for SD's ratings.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bryan's Twitter promo for tonight's Smackdown... Love that guy.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> NBA season opener tonight. Could get ugly for SD's ratings.


I find the NBA the worst of all pro sports, so no biggie for me. Will mainly watch SDL and check in on the baseball score throughout the show.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Always looking forward to smackdown live, mainly because the show doesn't usually drag unlike raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Daniel Bryan :lol


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> NBA season opener tonight. Could get ugly for SD's ratings.


Yup.... NBA on TNT.... that's* totally* what's gonna kill Smackdown tonight. Uh huh..... yup..... definitely not that whole "Cubs thing" or whatever.

But really, we're talking about '04-and-before type WS numbers, *at least 20 million for Game 1.* 
*If Game 6 happens next Tuesday (AND if it's a possible Cubs clincher), Smackdown will be competing with 30+ million. Vince can only hope the series ends at Wrigley and only one Smackdown gets hit.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this, i'd rather grint on bf1 than sit through rematch after rematch after rematch.

few hours to go then its flash time.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Thread usually isn't this active before shows.


Becky draws :becky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Saw a video with Bryan and apparently there are going to be qualifying matches for the tag teams to see who gets on the Survivor Series team. And whoever the champion are, automatically get a spot on the team.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3 minute warning, Smackdown folks :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is praying last week was just a flaw and this week isn't Vinced up and boring again


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Here is praying last week was just a flaw and this week isn't Vinced up and boring again


Good chance that all SD's leading up to SSeries will have a Vince & Dunn flavour to them


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Good chance that all SD's leading up to SSeries will have a Vince & Dunn flavour to them


Fearful of this also... :fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

old james boy will turn on ambrose


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Dean keeps saying "ABSOLUTELY nobody."


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

How great would it be if Ellsworth cost Ambrose the match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> old james boy will turn on ambrose


Yup.. In typical WWE fashion they are telegraphing this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dean is finally just about back to his best size, looking jacked again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dickhead Dean unfriending Ellsworth :cry


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Ellsworth :grande


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STOP SPEAKING DURING HIS ENTRANCE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh god no, not Bray Wyatt fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This feud is great mind games are being played on the mind games of mind games.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh rematch number 1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes let's get rid of DEATH early.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh great, it's DEATH.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Did someone slip JBL a valium?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

BAH GAWD IT'S KANE. THE BIG REHD MACHINE IS HERE. THROUGH HELLFIRE AND BRIMSTONE. :jr


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is any match ever scheduled beyond one fall anymore?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing kills interest like Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought Undertaker was DEATH. Did I miss the memo?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Didn't this match open up SD 3 or 4 weeks ago too ?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol "How do you get the advantage over Bray Wyatt"

_Bray Wyatt
Promotion	Win %	Loss %
WWE	145 (28.10%)	362 (70.16%)_

Just show up seems like a good choice..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I will say this, Wyatt's look is much better than it used to be.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Kane vs Bray

Thats right, everyone wants to see them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i wont be shocked if Kane gets a clean win over Bray here, just chokeslams him and gets the win without any interference from Orton. He's almost a bigger joke than Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Always with the announce table tease... :cry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I like how they sell shock - but who else was it going to be? :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Luke Harper. I want to go fishing with him. Then I want him to cook me waffles.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey, at least we get this out of the way 1st. Just give me Becky, AJ, Alpha and hopefully fucking Breezango for once.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm over this feud.

I blame Brock for giving Orton a concussion and keeping him out of Backlash to prolong this death.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dq match will get thrown out over too much interference then orton comes out and gets made into a tag match.

c'mon vince give a creative job


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Luke


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the matches for tonight?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Every time I see Kane these days, it just makes me miss the real Kane... when he was an actual monster. Even maskless crazy-eye-contact Kane was good. Those were the days... :no:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

where the fuck did harper come from?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> 3 minute warning


:dance


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Keep Up with the Wyatts


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> where the fuck did harper come from?


 Under the ring probably.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If this is a no DQ match, why isn't harper helping Bray 2v1 Kane? I never understand when they do this...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TAG TEAM MATCH TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sad day when KAne is still mikes better in the ring than Bray in 2016


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can't wait for AJ v Orton.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance


Lol this theme gives me pleasant memories of the 2003 Royal rumble match. This theme song played twice 

Edit: Randy freakin' Orton :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton turned heel...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:chan wtf...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah you know what, fuck it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BAH GAWD WHAT IS ORTON DOING..NOT LIKE THIS DAMMIT


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am confused!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

MIND GAMES


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OooOooOoo.. Nice swerve of events... Didn't see that coming


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

HEEL RANDY I F*CKING LOVE IT !! GOOD SWERVE !!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

HOLY SHIT YES!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

IS Orton telling Husky to follow him again?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTH? Swerve


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Orton is the 3rd man


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Orton, what surprise


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice mine'd gaymez.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We're suppose to get into these BS mindgames.:lol

DO BETTER


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was….shocking. Interesting at least. Wonder where that’s going.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I missed the beginning, did they just start with kane vs wyatt straight up?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ortons music plays, though Bray wins his match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol of course Bray had to get help to defeat a fat past his prime over the hill Kane.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Luke Harper looked genuinely confused.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

cute latina chick is cute.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please, not another Orton-Kane feud.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I quite liked that end actually.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Randy Wyatt? :draper2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy speech stumbles batgirl


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> HEEL RANDY I F*CKING LOVE IT !! GOOD SWERVE !!


:mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Swerve just to swerve?

:meh


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol of course Bray had to get help to defeat a fat past his prime over the hill Kane.


That is still stronger, faster, moves better, works better, flies better, and skinnier than Wyatt in 2016


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Luke Harper looked genuinely confused.


He wasn't alone..

Has the eater of elbows decided to follow the eater of pins?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ STYLES! :bow :bow :bow


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What the over-under on HIAC being shit?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky’s Back Next Bitches!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

What is the difference between heel Orton and babyface Orton?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky is here :mark: :beckyhi


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF 

This feud has had it all, shit moments, intriguing moments, confusing moments.

A total kind fuck.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Randy didn't turn heel. He's just fucking with Bray.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BECKY RETURNS! :becky


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Let's go Cena


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Can't wait to see Becky:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God, Owens and Rollins really don't warrant a HIAC match, they've been feuding for like a month and its not even that intense and personal of a rivalry.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mr mcmahon "what are we doing for tonights show?"
creative "how about we turn orton heel, the idiots in the crowd will have never seen anything like it before...."
mr mcmahon "hmmm"
dunn "how about we turn orton heel"
mr mcmahon "i like it"
creative "but we"
mr mcmahon "SHURRR UPPP"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Did I miss anything? saw the tail end of the Kane match with Orton screwing him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Meh, it doesn't matter how they bill it. The REAL main event to me in the HITC ppv is Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Becky Lynch. I want to play Scrabble with her, and then I'd like to cook her waffles.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Orton turns just as much as Bully Ray in TNA..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791072579549147136
:beckyhi


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Turn Randy into some wise madman giving Wyatt strategy advice and give Randy his punt kick back, have Rowan&Harper win the tag titles, go all in on Bray and you can do some Thanos-esque "quest to hold all the power and be an unstoppable force" type run but we all know this won't happen. 

Could be quite interesting this Orton development. We shall wait and see.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope people aren't thinking Orton is a heel now, that was obviously just Orton fucking with Wyatt and playing mind games.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I love Becky Lynch. I want to play Scrabble with her, and then I'd like to cook her waffles.


While those probably wouldn't be the first thing on my mind, I'm sure they'd be fun.

But I bet she'd cheat at scrabble with made up punny words..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch is back!!!! 



Phaedra said:


> Did I miss anything? saw the tail end of the Kane match with Orton screwing him.


Nah, you didn't miss much. Just:

A backstage segment with Dean Ambrose telling James Ellsworth that he doesn't want him on ringside for his match against AJ Styles

Bray Wyatt vs Kane

A short backstage interview with AJ Styles trash talking Dean and James


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Meh, it doesn't matter how they bill it. The REAL main event to me in the HITC ppv is Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens.


The entire event is shit. 

Charlotte vs Sasha 24 shouldn't be taking place in a place like Hell in a Cell. That match type has been buried so bad it means nothing anymore. 

Why is Roman vs Rusev 6 taking place in HiaC? What makes their feud like Undertaker vs Mankind? Edge vs Taker? Brock vs Taker? Other great feuds that ended in a great Cell match? 

A list is more important than the Universal Championship. Yep....a list. 

No interest at all, and I will not be watching.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bex Down Live! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What the fuck has renee done to dean's jacket?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooooool becky trying to get into the ring, the missing steps


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky looking good as usual.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alexa in those tights.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... And ruined that fast..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its good to see Becky back, and here comes Bliss! damn she looks hot as hell tonight!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Alexa v Becky promo :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Becky Lynch is back!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to see that opening segment ...

awwww yeah here comes alexa bitch ... yeeessss lol.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Becky says 3 words and it sounds like she's about to cry and her voice cracks.

god dammit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky looking sooooo good! :cool2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a really good swerve as it opens so many doors.

Orton could be the 3rd man

Orton could've just been f*cking with Wyatt

Good sh*t :clap


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Alexa's trash


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Alexa forget her lines? She stood there kinda awkwardly there for a minute.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa looking THICK.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dem Becky chants


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BLISS*TASTIC! :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bex should just boot her in the face.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I love Becky Lynch. I want to play Scrabble with her, and then I'd like to cook her waffles.


I could sit down and listen to Becky talk all day about everything and nothing at all. :agree:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if this dumb idiot is going to get the wrong fairy tale again :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss in leather pants :banderas


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if Becky had appendicitis. That's like my biggest fear. :surprise:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck are these two so cringeworthy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bliss destroying the mic...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What's all this 'third man' stuff? (Not watching)

Did Bobby Heenan give it away again?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn good promo. Both of these girls are so awesome. Tops in all of WWE right here.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Doombo! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Becky's a** back there poking kada


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Get her, Alexa.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

100% more invested than a Becky Lynch/Alexa Bliss rivalry than I am Charlotte/Sasha... just saying. :becky


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Alexa forget her lines? She stood there kinda awkwardly there for a minute.


Yep


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao - this feud is more over than the one "main eventing" HIAC.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alexa slaughtered Becky on the mic.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Her accent makes me want to jam a screwdriver in both ears


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lexa in those pants = NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa bringing back the NWO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who does Alexa think she is ? Hogan ?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The little kid screaming for "Becky please get up!!!!" while Alexa was entering the ring with the can :cry


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These two are embarrassing Charlotte and Sasha... holy Christ that was some great stuff.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

NBO - New Bliss Order or, better, BWO - Bliss World Order


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> The entire event is shit.
> 
> Charlotte vs Sasha 24 shouldn't be taking place in a place like Hell in a Cell. That match type has been buried so bad it means nothing anymore.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree. None of those matches should be in Hell in a Cell. All of those feuds have been underwhelming. 

I'd rather have Rollins vs Owens be a ladder match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. A womans feud I actually give a fuck about..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another good promo for those two capped off with a “unique” way to get heat.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dayum... Well they certainly picked this feud right back up. More violence and heat than the HIAC contract signing on Raw :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wasn't that good a segment both girls were pretty rocky on the mic, but it ended well. More invested in it than Char/Sasha though so that's good.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Alexa is the Piper Perri os the pro wrestling


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Did not like it, not sure you make your returning face champ look that weak without the heel cheating at all. But whatever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just that little bit at the end with Alexa spraying Becky's back was more creative and interesting than anything Charlotte and Sasha's done in their feud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Did not like it, not sure you make your returning face champ look that weak without the heel cheating at all. But whatever.


Well, if Becky is being somewhat truthful and she was rushed to the ER and maybe even had a surgery like appendicitis, then it would be fine. I mean, she did grab at her side after the post bump and not her back. So they could play that up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Said it before and I'll say it again, Alexa Bliss is money, her mannerisms and mic skills are fantastic, a little more improvement in the ring is all that's needed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Viktor's scarecrow face paint is crazy cool.

But now they'll job to the worst team in wrestling.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ascension's face paint looks...cooler?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mojo sighting... -changes channel- :fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Ryder traded Emma for Mojo. Ryder made a huge mistake


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not going to get Breezango, am I? I'm never going to see them again....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This match man!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I guess Ryder traded Emma for Mojo. Ryder made a huge mistake


Emma ain't hype but she's :homer3


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hype Bros didn't hype me for anything


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there any way both teams can lose please?

Although, I'd take Ascension over Hype Bros right now, 'cause Victor's paint is rad, and Mojo is Mojo.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think Konnor has gotten fatter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Alexa bringing back the NWO.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The fuck is Mojo wearing?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuckin' hell.

Rawley is my least favorite wrestler ever.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I'm not going to get Breezango, am I? I'm never going to see them again....


There is hope as they weren't on the Main Event taping before the show started...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Glad that's over.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

What's the ascension's losing streak?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Pounce!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... I feel sorry for the Ascension. They were hot in NXT and then they just keep getting booked stupidly.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Enough with the ridiculous Ascension booking... especially up against Mojo (and Ryder).


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Could Ellsworth help Styles win and then Styles says as promised you get another world title shot, James. Well done.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's next?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ace said:


> What's next?


They didn't say.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want to get another strike for saying what I want to happen to Mojo Rawley lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Man... I feel sorry for the Ascension. They were hot in NXT and then they just keep getting booked stupidly.


Eh, to be fair, The Ascension only dominated the tag team division in NXT because there was no tag team division at the time. They practically just held the belt. And honestly, I never cared for this version of the Ascension. I like the Connor-Kenneth Cameron pairing. Sadly, Cameron (now Bram in TNA) had to fuck it up for himself.

Say what you will about Mojo, and I know he gets a lot of hate on here, but he’s got an infectious energy about him and when he talks he’s a solid promo. And to top it off he’s a big man who can move in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Randy Orton next :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BAH GAWD ORTON IS THE 3RD WYATT !


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Orton is on an acid trip.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how Kane refuses to change that god awful attire he's worn since 2012.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So…..Randy Wyatt huh? I’m not sure how to feel about that.

And lol about Kane on Talking Smack.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically Orton is going to fool Wyatt the same way he fooled Rollins and the Authority when he acted like he was on their side before Mania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Team Hell No on Talking Smack :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE Attitude said:


> What's the ascension's losing streak?


∞


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Randy Orton next :mark:


You an Orton fan ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh jesus christ


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Wyatt is going to end up looking like a stupid idiot again...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kane on Talking Smack. A team hell no reunion. Call in Dr. Shelby


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Orton has been fucking tremendous since returning. :clap :clap


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nikki's abs man...awesome.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So champions won't be involved?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Orton has been fucking tremendous since returning. :clap :clap


He really has it's been underrated !

On another note: Nikki's shorts just get getting smaller & smaller. Next thing you know there will be nothing there kada


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Natalya thinks that becoming the captain of Smackdown's women's team will bring all the attention to the blue brand :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Err why the fuck isn't Becky team captain when she's Champion?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki is losing which must mean it's her vs becky at ss. or basically whoever loses is getting the title shot if the champion isn't part of the team.

i mean of course the champion leads the team.

or should.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I think Orton is on an acid trip.


I think its the only way for Randy to get thru the utter drizzling shit creative give him


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Nikki is losing which must mean it's her vs becky at ss.


If that happens I assume it also means the SD women are losing the SSeries match.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Gee I wonder who will win this match...........


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Kane on Talking Smack. A team hell no reunion. Call in Dr. Shelby


A Team Hell No reunion???? :yes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nattie always had some a** on her :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part about Smackdown? There is literally an hour left and the first hour flew by.

Imagine having to sit through Raw and realising DAMN there's 2 hours left.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

is it me or smackdown is kinda slipping since no mercy?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Err why the fuck isn't Becky team captain when she's Champion?


 I guess the champions and the contenders won't be involved, meaning the 5v5 matches will be pretty shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember when mentioning the Hart dungeon actually gained you respect?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pongo said:


> is it me or smackdown is kinda slipping since no mercy?


 The Ellsworth stuff has killed it. 

Should be way more serious, the show is a joke atm with the champion jobbing to a geek like Ellsworth.

The Orton-Bray feud is getting worse by the week and helping no one, they really need to end it quick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nattie's trash talk is legit trash :lol

"I loooooovee Nikki Bella" 

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus, Natalya is so cringe. :fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nikki's tits wanna come out of that top so bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> I guess the champions and the contenders won't be involved, meaning the 5v5 matches will be pretty shit.


I guess it'll be a way to give the other women a spotlight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Did it better than Cena lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nikki does a better STF than her trophy husband.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> The Ellsworth stuff has killed it.
> 
> Should be way more serious, the show is a joke atm with the champion jobbing to a geek like Ellsworth.
> 
> The Orton-Bray feud is getting worse by the week and helping no one, they really need to end it quick.


The Orton swerve gave the feud some new life, I'm actually intrigued again. Show has lost some steam though.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol that was an ugly ass STF


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i just want nikki to throw a forearm so i can hear Mauro call it the Nikkisawa forearm lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikki uses the STF better than Cena. :HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Feud development happens on Smackdown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nikki made the STF look more effective than Cena's.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I loved that Nattie v Nikki Bella match!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella with tha titties out :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DAMN! Carmella in those ripped jeans looked so fucking hot! Fuck you Cass you lucky bastard.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did Carmella just say, "Whatcha think of that, gold digger?" :HA :HA


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

So what's the plan to put these two girls on the same team for survivor series and then watch it implode?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm really wanting new attire for Ambrose, please.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

For the way Ambrose treated Ellsworth...

He should make the list...

JERICHO GET ON IT!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena's a fool who flails around the ring like a douche, a quadriplegic could apply the STF better than him.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ace said:


> I guess the champions and the contenders won't be involved, meaning the 5v5 matches will be pretty shit.


I assume Charlotte wins HIAC and Sasha claims her rematch in Toronto with the way they hot shot the belt between them. 

It all depends on Sasha and Charlotte really. 

The problem is if Becky and her opponent (likely Alexa) aren't competing and Natalya is disqualified then Nikki's options are Naomi and Carmella, which leaves two spots. It would have made sense for it to be Brie if she wasn't pregnant as the Bella Brand is that strong but now I'm not sure who fills them spots if Becky defends the belt


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> So what's the plan to put these two girls on the same team for survivor series and then watch it implode?


I imagine if Nikki is the captain she gets to choose who's on the team? Logically, she wouldn't pick Carmella.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella with tha titties out :mark:


YES! :bow


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

There is more of reason for Nikki and Carmella to have a Hell in a Cell match than Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maryse is dressed for Halloween.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know something i've wondered since Kenny and Mikey came back, did they keep those old Spirit Squad attires in their closet in a garbage bag for the last decade? Lol cause they have this brownish looking stain to them, they just don't look clean lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If Carmella doesn't keep the Bella Buster and rechristen it the Carmella Crusher to further add tension to this feud, I'll be rather disappointed.

And of course the tweaked out, homeless Street Dog known as Dean Ambrose wouldn't say "bitch" and thus maintain his badassery as of late.

:eyeroll


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Orton swerve gave the feud some new life, I'm actually intrigued again. Show has lost some steam though.


Orton and Kane with the Wyatts could work as a foursome. Kane teams with Harper, Bray gets the IC title, and Orton goes for the world title


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Ace said:


> The Ellsworth stuff has killed it.
> 
> Should be way more serious, the show is a joke atm with the champion jobbing to a geek like Ellsworth.
> 
> The Orton-Bray feud is getting worse by the week and helping no one, they really need to end it quick.


i liked the first match with ambrose as a special referee quite a lot actually, and aj is in a place right now were he can tank it..but seriously they ran this thing to the ground now

but it's not just that, it just feels less lively, less funny skits, less interactions between wrestlers (this was one of the main thing i liked of post brand split smackdown), less interesting things going on

i just hope that they are just waiting for raw to close HiaC to start building SS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> I assume Charlotte wins HIAC and Sasha claims her rematch in Toronto with the way they hot shot the belt between them.
> 
> It all depends on Sasha and Charlotte really.
> 
> The problem is if Becky and her opponent (likely Alexa) aren't competing and Natalya is disqualified then Nikki's options are Naomi and Carmella, which leaves two spots. It would have made sense for it to be Brie if she wasn't pregnant as the Bella Brand is that strong but now I'm not sure who fills them spots if Becky defends the belt


Yeah it's strange.

Naomi, Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Natalya, Becky Lynch are the only other women they have. 

Unless, they are bringing back a returning Eva Marie who ends up winning the match for them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BEAUTIFUL!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791083493740548096


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The Orton-Bray feud is getting worse by the week and helping no one, they really need to end it quick.


They need to start doing SOMETHING....holy fuck just lock one in a casket and set it on fire just do something for christ sake


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PanopticonPrime said:


> There is more of reason for Nikki and Carmella to have a Hell in a Cell match than Charlotte and Sasha.


Did you know Brie and Nikki asked for a HIAC match to culimate the Stephanie story but were turned down for that being too violent? 

Nikki has also said on 5 occassions now she wants a HArdcore match with Carmella. I'm guessing doctors may not want that so soon after her return and recovery though as she is the most profitable female brand on both sides


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's good to see Maryse is branching out from wrestling with her audition attire for Fantastic beasts and where to find them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I imagine if Nikki is the captain she gets to choose who's on the team? Logically, she wouldn't pick Carmella.


I think she will pick Carmella. 2 weeks ago on Talking Smack, Nikki stated that she wants to represent Smackdown at Survivor Series in the women's tag match, AND that she's even willing to work with Carmella for the greater good of the blue brand.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know something i've wondered since Kenny and Mikey came back, did they keep those old Spirit Squad attires in their closet in a garbage bag for the last decade? Lol cause they have this brownish looking stain to them, they just don't look clean lol.


Good find :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Erik. said:


> Yeah it's strange.
> 
> Naomi, Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Natalya, Becky Lynch are the only other women they have.
> 
> Unless, they are bringing back a returning Eva Marie who ends up winning the match for them.


I mean I never say never, but I highly doubt Maryse suits up. She may be willing too though in Canada


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seeing that outfit, makes me think Maryse would make one sexy Col. Sanders...

Definitely finger licking good...:yum:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's really good to see Dolph with gold again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maryse looking bad as F*CK! kada


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hahahaha, the burial tour, he's too much lol. I agree dolph has done shit all since he's had it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Good find :lmao:lmao:lmao


Yeah lol when the camera zoomed into Miz's face you could see up close a shot of Kenny's singlet on his shoulder and it looked brown as fuck.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd is totally into Dolph Ziggler vs the Miz :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AGAIN???????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Slater needs to give us an update on how his kids are living now that he's tag champion.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They really have a picture of a double wide and kids as the titantron lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

DammitC said:


> The crowd is totally into Dolph Ziggler vs the Miz :mark:


they are easily the best thing on the show right now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> I mean I never say never, but I highly doubt Maryse suits up. She may be willing too though in Canada


Smart thinking with it being in Toronto.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Did you know Brie and Nikki asked for a HIAC match to culimate the Stephanie story *but were turned down for that being too violent*?


:fuckthis


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

"I Got Kids." :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So can we add Nikki Bella to the list of people that can do the STF better than John Cena?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um why is Heath and Rhyno coming out to Heath's singles theme that says "I'm just one man! in a one man band!", doesn't make a whole lotta sense.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really like Slater/Rhyno, I find them entertaining.

BUT

They shouldn't be tag champions. They were great as a chasing team, Rhyno wanting his first ever title and Slater wanting that contract but when they got the belts, that was it. They weren't chasing anything anymore. They got their legitimacy, they got their credibility. They should lost to the Usos at the last PPV and we really should be having American Alpha chasing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is Heath and Rhyno coming out to Heath's singles theme that says "I'm just one man! in a one man band!", doesn't make a whole lotta sense.


Sounds better than Rhyno's GORE theme.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is Heath and Rhyno coming out to Heath's singles theme that says "I'm just one man! in a one man band!", doesn't make a whole lotta sense.


Because Rhyno is Heath's roadie, which means he's not apart of the band.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I really like Slater/Rhyno, I find them entertaining.
> 
> BUT
> 
> They shouldn't be tag champions. They were great as a chasing team, Rhyno wanting his first ever title and Slater wanting that contract but when they got the belts, that was it. They weren't chasing anything anymore. They got their legitimacy, they got their credibility. They should lost to the Usos at the last PPV and we really should be having American Alpha chasing.


i think they can run with the titles some more, they just need a proper feud with a badass team (usos will do actually) who dismantle em and makes their championship feel threatened, they are indeed at their best were chasing but with a proper booked heel team on the hunt you can sorta recreate that feeling


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been noticing on twitter that #RAW doesn't tend to trend but #SDLIVE trends every tuesday night


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Um why is Heath and Rhyno coming out to Heath's singles theme that says "I'm just one man! in a one man band!", doesn't make a whole lotta sense.


Because it's Heath Slater. He isn't supposed to make sense


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Because Rhyno is Heath's roadie, which means he's not apart of the band.


Yeah ur right, can't believe i never came to this conclusion when its so obvious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pongo said:


> i think they can run with the titles some more, they just need a proper feud with a badass team (usos will do actually) who dismantle em and makes their championship feel threatened, they are indeed at their best were chasing but with a proper booked heel team on the hunt you can sorta recreate that feeling


I just think the ship has sailed with them for now.

They've got themselves over, they are a credible tag team now on Smackdown. They're now FEUDING with the Spirit Squad ffs. Talk about losing the credibility. The problem is, there are NO credible heel tag teams on the roster beyond The Usos - which is why the belts really need to be on The Usos, you have two great title chasing teams then in Slater/Rhyno and American Alpha.

The American Alpha/Usos storyline wrote itself though with how Usos cost them the oppertunity - it's a shame they ruined that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when people thought Dykstra could have been a big star?

hahahahahahhhahah


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone think the GORE is more over than Roman's spear? Sometimes Roman gets great pops for the spear and other times it's meh.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> *I just think the ship has sailed with them for now.*
> 
> They've got themselves over, they are a credible tag team now on Smackdown. They're now FEUDING with the Spirit Squad ffs. Talk about losing the credibility. The problem is, there are NO credible heel tag teams on the roster beyond The Usos - which is why the belts really need to be on The Usos, you have two great title chasing teams then in Slater/Rhyno and American Alpha.
> 
> The American Alpha/Usos storyline wrote itself though with how Usos cost them the oppertunity - it's a shame they ruined that.


i have the same feeling with the entire roster at the moment, i'm waiting for HiaC to be over to see if they pick up the pace with the storylines.. they is just not much going on at the moment


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beauty and The Man Beast keep the dream (and Heathy Baby's Double Wide) alive and kicking. 

Surprised that the heel Usos have been AWOL as of late, although they might be back in the title hunt now that the Spirit Squad have been pinned clean in a title match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles/Ambrose NEXT! :yas


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah lol when the camera zoomed into Miz's face you could see up close a shot of Kenny's singlet on his shoulder and it looked brown as fuck.


 Oh you didn't know?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Anyone think the GORE is more over than Roman's spear? Sometimes Roman gets great pops for the spear and other times it's meh.


That's because the GORE is the GOAT spear.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Anyone think the GORE is more over than Roman's spear? Sometimes Roman gets great pops for the spear and other times it's meh.


Rhyno's GORE is infinitely better than Reigns' spear.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit only 34 pages fpalm

The thread was at 9 pages before SD started.

Ratings going to be ugly this week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

scshaastin said:


> Oh you didn't know?
> 
> http://youtu.be/hhLBn_CZdEQ


:lmao yeah now that brown stain makes sense, totally forgot about that lol. Idiots have had the same singlets for the last decade without ever getting new ones made.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pongo said:


> i have the same feeling with the entire roster at the moment, i'm waiting for HiaC to be over to see if they pick up the pace with the storylines.. they is just not much going on at the moment


Meh, I don't even care for Raw. I only watch Raw to see what Strowman is up to. I'm glad they've finally put him in a feud and with a good superstar in Zayn who will do his absolute best as a pure babyface to get Strowman over as a dominant heel.

I have time for Smackdown though, already tonight they've furthered the two womens feuds and are brewing something up for Ambrose/AJ Styles - they just seem to get it.

Tonight has been a very segment oriented show with GOOD segments. That is what I like and prefer when watching TV - leave the wrestling for the PPVs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nikki calling the STF the fearless lock :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Ace said:


> Holy shit only 34 pages fpalm
> 
> The thread was at 9 pages before SD started.
> 
> Ratings going to be ugly this week.


well... at least i can read every post


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So much for brand feud.

Building up Raw's PPV :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So that's how they announce Goldberg v. Brock :lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Meh, I don't even care for Raw. I only watch Raw to see what Strowman is up to. I'm glad they've finally put him in a feud and with a good superstar in Zayn who will do his absolute best as a pure babyface to get Strowman over as a dominant heel.
> 
> I have time for Smackdown though, already tonight they've furthered the two womens feuds and are brewing something up for Ambrose/AJ Styles - they just seem to get it.
> 
> Tonight has been a very segment oriented show with GOOD segments. That is what I like and prefer when watching TV - leave the wrestling for the PPVs.


i ment i want HiaC to be over so that smackdown can pick up the pace with the storylines and start building SS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok this Ellsworth shit has run its course, how longs this idiot gonna ruin the main even title feud?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So James is gonna cost Dean the match and Dean's gonna turn on him, and thus turn heel?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ellsworth heel turn incoming. :evans


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DaFUCK is this shit? Feels like I'm watching a PBS fund-raiser. No more of that, please. Thank you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn was very tired after work and had to take a nap. See I am just in time for the for the main event, so I guess I missed Becky 

Anything else happened?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ellsworth to turn heel on ambrose? :maury


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ. MOTHERF*CKING. STYLES. :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Uh oh. James Ellsworth will be at ringside for this match. Business has picked up :bahgawd

AJ Styles might be humiliated for the 3rd week in a row


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So that's how they announce Goldberg v. Brock :lmao


Nice edit of the Goldberg chants there, too, eh?! :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Damn was very tired after work and had to take a nap. See I am jus tin time for the for the main event, so I guess I missed Becky
> 
> Anything else happened?


- Orton attacked Kane and looks to be 'pretending' to be a Wyatt to get into his mind.
- Wyatt defeated Kane
- Becky/Alexa Bliss segment was a particular highlight of the show.
- Nikki Bella defeated Natalya and will captain the women's match at Survivor Series, Carmella attacked her after the match.
- Rhyno/Slater defeated the Spirit Squad

I think that's about it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So Elsworth is totally turning on Dean tonight; right?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I love the chemistry between AJ and Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hearing dueling chants for AJ Styles


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ellsworth to accidentally cost Dean the win and Dean to drop him dead on his head.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Ambrose stabs Ellsworth with a fork repeatedly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> - Orton attacked Kane and looks to be 'pretending' to be a Wyatt to get into his mind.
> - Wyatt defeated Kane
> - Becky/Alexa Bliss segment was a particular highlight of the show.
> - Nikki Bella defeated Natalya and will captain the women's match at Survivor Series, Carmella attacked her after the match.
> ...


I see, cool will need to catch up that Becky/Alexa segment. Thanks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ Styles/AJ sucks?

Did I hear that right?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

OK, so SD is a competently booked wrestling show from episode to episode for the most part, but does anything really have any direction? Is there an endgame to any of the feuds right now?

You could tune out for 2/3 weeks, come back, and it's still the same guys and gals facing off. You miss nothing worthwhile by skipping the shows and that's really not a good thing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> AJ Styles/AJ sucks?
> 
> Did I hear that right?


Oh yes, you heard that right. AJ Styles getting dem dueling chants :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So that's how they announce Goldberg v. Brock :lmao


 Heyman was probably supposed to announce it last night.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SO no champions in Raw vs SDL? They have ruined Survivor Series before it even started the build. Nice work WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Oh yes, you heard that right. AJ Styles getting dem dueling chants :mark:


 Instead of chanting for the babyface, the fans are more divided about AJ :banderas

AJ hitting Cena levels, obviously these ones were not as vocal as Cena or Reigns though.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> OK, so SD is a competently booked wrestling show from episode to episode for the most part, but does anything really have any direction? Is there an endgame to any of the feuds right now?
> 
> You could tune out for 2/3 weeks, come back, and it's still the same guys and gals facing off. You miss nothing worthwhile by skipping the shows and that's really not a good thing.


There is really nothing to build to at the moment. Survivor Series with the whole Smackdown vs RAW thing is what is going to be the main thing so the feuds are going to be in limbo for a while


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> OK, so SD is a competently booked wrestling show from episode to episode for the most part, but does anything really have any direction? Is there an endgame to any of the feuds right now?
> 
> You could tune out for 2/3 weeks, come back, and it's still the same guys and gals facing off. You miss nothing worthwhile by skipping the shows and that's really not a good thing.


I think that's mostly due to their thin roster. 

Depends on personal preference too. A lot of people complain that feuds go on for few weeks and then end with superstars jumping from one feud to another. I think Becky/Bliss has helped due to the fact that Becky was off TV and wasn't seen every week. I think the rest is just due to lack of credible stars.

Who else can Ziggler feud with for the belt? He's feuded with Corbin and it sucked. Apollo Crews is a face and isn't credible enough, so Miz is really the only logical superstar he can face.

It's the same in the main event.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose & AJ do really bring the best out of each other.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NO NO NO, that's him at the worst. start a change.org petition to stop him doing the 'suicide dive'


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose going for the Armbar? Jericho would be so proud of him


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Where in the holy fuck were American Alpha?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> OK, so SD is a competently booked wrestling show from episode to episode for the most part, but does anything really have any direction? Is there an endgame to any of the feuds right now?
> 
> You could tune out for 2/3 weeks, come back, and it's still the same guys and gals facing off. You miss nothing worthwhile by skipping the shows and that's really not a good thing.


they have a super easy to write "bray take over smackdown" storyline basically ready if they decide to give us a main storyline with a semblance of ambition, it can go on for quite a lot too, with more and more member joining the faction


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

StylesP1 said:


> SO no champions in Raw vs SDL? They have ruined Survivor Series before it even started the build. Nice work WWE.


You need other matches on the card. I'm glad they're doing it that way. The final card for the show should look really good. Brock/Goldberg, each show has a World title match, and then all the Survivor Series matches.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sh*t, AJ completely missed the apron.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean is dead, guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn that spot didn't go right. Ambrose was suppose to land on the edge and it looks like either he landed on the mat completely or he barely touched the apron.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Flying Lunatic!" why is a he a fucking lunatic JBL? What makes him a lunatic? He's a laid back prankster, he's not his fucking character from the indies, he's not Jon Moxley, WWE seems to think cause he played a nutjob in the indies that they gotta label him as still being crazy regardless of them giving him a completely different character.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Good God, that suplex on the apron! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Where in the holy fuck were American Alpha?


2 hour show.

I imagine next week we'll get continuation of the Usos/American Alpha feud. No point milking it every single week. Booking like this reminds me a bit of how NXT wouldn't have the same feuds/matches every single week like how Raw do when you tend to get sick of it all.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

that suplex looked sick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't think that apron spot went smoothy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck, did Ambrose land on his head?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

it looked like he full on smacked his hip against the edge of the apron before he hit the mat head first ... ouch.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Why are we still seeing this rematch? Pointless


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope Dean is okay.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Damn that spot didn't go right. Ambrose was suppose to land on the edge and it looks like either he landed on the mat completely or he barely touched the apron.


Yeah it was supposed to go moreso like this 










but AJ was slipping off as he suplexed and Ambrose had no good position to land.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Dean is dead, guys.


Rollins right now is :maury


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ellsworth heel turn coming.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Should we start a GoStartMeGoGo campaign to buy James Ellsworth a pair of pants?


----------



## iBleedOrange (Apr 2, 2016)

Godway said:


> Ellsworth heel turn coming.


This. Just has that feeling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The fucking Stylin' DDT :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is AJ ever gonna use the Spiral Tap in WWE? That should be one of his finishers right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

From the matchups he's been given since his debut, Ambrose is by far AJ's best opponent.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These two really gel together.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles' springboard inverted DDT is a thing of MF beauty! :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

NO Mauro, Dean didn't "almost just cut AJ Styles' head off"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dean puts so much effort into his stiff rebound clothesline.

Yet his offence always looks like shit, I don't get it :lol


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't help but laugh at how Ellsworth looks so much like a kid at ringside cheering for his favorite wrestler.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

not a fan of how they set up the springboard inverted ddt


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, I could watch Styles/Ambrose 1-on-1 every damn week! 

These two have the best chemistry with one another than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ELLSWORTH IS DEAD !


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

These two have such great chemistry.

I would LOVE to see this match up with Ambrose being the heel and Styles as the hot face.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Is AJ ever gonna use the Spiral Tap in WWE? That should be one of his finishers right now.


He'll probably use it at Wrestlemania, or when he turns face


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AJ consistently stiffs the hell outta Ellsworth:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great fucking match!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can James just fuck off already


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ellsworth finna get fucked up


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hahahaha, what a twist, fucking brilliant.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOLOOLOL :lmao Ellsworth cost Ambrose the match :lmao.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trash ending.. Typical WWE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kill that chinless son of a b*tch, Dean.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd was great for that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

No Chin Music! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Do it, Dean. 

Kill him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This ONLY works if Ambrose destroys Ellsworth and turns heel.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Ellsworth has the best superkick in WWE I'm dead fucking serious.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Ellsworth didn't screw Ambrose. Ambrose screwed Ambrose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Ellsworth, but he just screwed Dean over. KILL HIM DEAN.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The ref's reaction was retarded. Just call for the bell already. That was awkward as hell


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That kick to the face was epic.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I had this match at an 8.5/10 if it had a decisive finish. James Ellsworth ruined the ending. Now I have it at an 8/10 lol

Still a pretty good match though IMO


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm fine with that. There was nowhere else to go with AJ & Dean. Ambrose's time is coming after John gets the belt from Styles. They're setting up his chase and those guys had an awesome match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, there's still hope Ambrose whacks him on Talking Smack.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lothario said:


> AJ consistently stiffs the hell outta Ellsworth:lmao


Payback for him botching the clash


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

He was legit crying :lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

so.. it's the feud over?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if Dean isn't getting a title shot, I guess he'll be on the SDL team for Survivor Series then :hmm:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I've gotta give the SmackDown writers credit for not doing what so many of us thought they would do. The RAW writers would have been lazy and turned Ellsworth.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ellsworth ... YOU JUST MADE THE LIST!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone's dumbfounded reaction to that superkick was hilarious :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

as gorilla would say "it's a reverse thrust kick" or as heenan would say "right in the mush"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Ellsworth didn't screw Ambrose. Ambrose screwed Ambrose.



:lmao


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

SO THATS IT, IT WAS THE END OF THE FEUD, BYE JAMES ELLSWORTH AND TY!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting to see what happens on Talking Smack considering Ellsworth is on there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Guess Ambrose will drop him next week ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Sexist Bryan :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: Trump supporter Bryan :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful booking in that main event! Bartman-esque Machiavellian tragedy! 

Looking forward to see where they go with this.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What about Paul Bearer?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ and Dean are getting hampered by Ellsworth.

Main eventers shouldn't be associating themselves with jobbers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> SO no champions in Raw vs SDL? They have ruined Survivor Series before it even started the build. Nice work WWE.


Where did you hear that? The SD Tag Champs are already on the team and Bryan just said on Talking Smack about Nikki being the captain “Becky Lynch might have something to say about that.” Unless you're just referring to the male superstars match.

I’ve been going back and forth between SD and NBA so I might I have missed something.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Interesting to see what happens on Talking Smack considering Ellsworth is on there.


again?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Payback for him botching the clash


He was stiffing the poor bastard in that match _before_ the botched Styles Clash, though. :lol Maybe he's getting hazed but it's genuinely (sadly) hilarious to me how AJ legitimately kicks the guys ass.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Ellsworth didn't screw Ambrose. Ambrose screwed Ambrose.


Dean Ambrose...you've just made the list. Stupid Idiot should've followed his gut feeling lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ace said:


> AJ and Dean are getting hampered by Ellsworth.
> 
> Main eventers shouldn't be associating themselves with jobbers.


And that is why Ambrose must murder him.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

hopefully next week we see some Explicit Ambrose Violence.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> ellsworth ... YOU JUST MADE THE LIST!!


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791099264365498369
Randy Ortan is snek.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Daniel Bryan shitting on Raw is always so hilarious.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They aren't turning Ambrose heel so anyone holding out for that will be sorely disappointed. I'm glad he's moving on from the WWE title scene as he & the fans need a break if they want his feud with Cena over the belt to truly work as it needs to but I'm hoping he & AJ team up at SvrS in the traditional 5 on 5. They subtly have a Lesnar & Kurt Angle type of chemistry waiting to reveal itself and they clearly enjoy working together. I'll definitely be pulling for team AJ if it happens and they go to war with RAW. Seeing these two being forced to work together while simultaneously driving each other insane will be fun.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am fucking dying laughing at talking smack ... heath slater, never stop, never ever stop.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I am fucking dying laughing at talking smack ... heath slater, never stop, never ever stop.


15 curls a day. Lovely.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Danica said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791099264365498369
> Randy Ortan is snek.


Like this is something we don't know :ha


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Styles losing on 3 consecutive shows (two of which were to a legitimate jobber) doesn't seem likely. There's a decent chance it ends in a DQ and they both end up in the 5v5 RAW vs SD match.


Looks like I was the only one who knew what was up tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn SDL sucks as well. They've really dropped the ball with Miz. Pathetic.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

So wait does that mean Ambrose and Styles is over?
Is Ambrose turning heel?
What the fuck is happening? 
I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS?

But yeah great match, crowd was meh. little bit of Ambrose chants, a lot of AJ Styles/Styles sucks chants. Pretty good ME, not the best match but still decent.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> So wait does that mean Ambrose and Styles is over?
> Is Ambrose turning heel?
> What the fuck is happening?
> I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS?
> ...


I doubt he turns heel. I think he continues to mess with Styles until after SVS. I think they will still be in each others faces due to MNR vs. SDL at SVS, but after that go their separate ways.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Dean went after Ellsworth, I wouldn't call it a heel turn. He'd be perfectly justified kicking Ellsworth's ass, cos the guy KNEW Dean's match was for the title shot, but he still cost him the match anyway. Dean should have gone with his gut and refused to have Ellsworth there.

I reckon AJ and Dean will be on Team SDL for SS. I want Dean to be on the SS team now cos I just realised there's a possibility of Seth & Roman being on Team Raw and facing off against Dean.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ getting them dueling Cena chants, which is great for a heel.

Don't know where that puts Ambrose, as those women/children hated AJ more than they liked Ambrose.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean went after Ellsworth, I wouldn't call it a heel turn. He'd be perfectly justified kicking Ellsworth's ass, cos the guy KNEW Dean's match was for the title shot, but he still cost him the match anyway. Dean should have gone with his gut and refused to have Ellsworth there.
> 
> I reckon AJ and Dean will be on Team SDL for SS. I want Dean to be on the SS team now cos I just realised there's a possibility of Seth & Roman being on Team Raw and facing off against Dean.


I do want a Ambrose/Ellsworth confrontation next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't watched SDL yet. Was it good? Did it take RAW's lunch money again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just have to say, DAMN Dean's arms are big again :mark: He's been working out a lot more obviously, cos he's looking way bigger and more musclier and buffer. It's so nice to see after he was looking a bit skinny earlier this year.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane made interesting the boring and uninteresting feud of Orton and Bray. Kane deserves props for that
+


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I loved this weeks show. Talking Smack was great as always. I thought they were going to stay with Ambrose/AJ. I wonder who's next?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah Smackdown. Glad they got the Wyatt bit out the way early, although I didn't dislike it as much as everyone else seemed to. Enjoyed the show. Loved Talking Smack as usual. Just reinfoced the feeling that bothering to watch Raw on Monday was a mistake. Smackdown ain't perfect but I'm never left wondering "why the fuck did I bother?"


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The crowd booed Orton for attacking Kane, despite what some people say, Kane is over.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Wyatt just sounds wrong :maury


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Best moment this week was Kane getting RKO´ed by Randy and the "no chin music"


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

Has Smackdown and Raw swapped writers? Raw has been good for the past few weeks and Smackdown although not outright terrible IMO is too mediocre now, Raw has Jericho vs Smackdown essentially killing of Miz's Momentum.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

I liked the show but it wasn't great at all

The Wyatt storyline isn't that interesting but it got cool this week. I'm really excited for what is up with Randy Orton and Kane is getting relevent again so that's cool.

But other than that, they can do better. Miz lost all of his momentum and even if him and Maryse are gold, the feud is absolutely dead now and Heath Slater and Rhyno are awesome as always but I wished they would do something more with them because the tag team division is dead now.

As for Ambrose vs AJ Styles, I find it sad. I enjoy what they do, AJ Styles is great as this socky champ and Ambrose is getting back in the game, it looks like he found back his passion and he is so entertaining... but why is the feud about James Ellsworth ? Just have Styles kicks his ass in two seconds, it is all about him at this point when you have two talented competitors who should be the main focus.

Also found it funny that with many people comparing Alexa Bliss to Trish Stratus, she used one of the tricks she did against Christy Hemme

https://dailyknockoutblog.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/christytrish.png


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ getting them dueling Cena chants, which is great for a heel.
> 
> Don't know where that puts Ambrose, as those women/children hated AJ more than they liked Ambrose.


There was some AMbrose chants at the middle and end of the match. And people rather fight the other crowd and go against what the smarks are saying. It happens a lot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Smackdown was solid again this week, nice simple continuation of storylines.

The Orton vs Wyatt feud started so bad but now I'm fully invested, the past four-five weeks of it has offered some very intriguing moments.

Alexa Bliss killed it on mic again, she has serious potential.

Nikki vs Natalya wasn't anything special, neither was Slater & Rhyno vs Spirit Squad but you know what, at least they were fighting for something.

Styles vs Ambrose was a solid main event, they work well together. You either love or hate this Ellsworth angle, but I couldn't help but laugh at that ending.

Shame the Smackdown threads don't get more comments, it's so much better than the shit we experience on Monday nights.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This week's show slipped a bit in my mind. Actually so did last week's. It's getting more of a RAW-esque feel to it -- without the three-hour drag, of course -- but it's losing those intangibles that made it much more watchable to me than RAW. There were a lot more cringy segments than previously, and even a few channel-switchers. Miz and Dolph screaming at each other during the tag match is just one of the things I have always despised about WWE tv shows. Not a good sign when Forged In Fire steals my interest away from wrestling.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I was expecting Elsworth to deliberately cost Ambrose for some reason but the ending was pretty funny. I know he said it last week but Otunga made me lol with the "No chin music" line again. I do like SD but the only people's segments I care about atm are the AJ/Ambrose & Becly/Alexa segments. Everything else is passable, and Miz/Ziggler has just gone to shit imo.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Probably dumb question but does anyone know how Kane got into the casket during the match last week ? Is there an opening underneath it ?

Also, they screwed up this week when Wyatt pinned Kane, they played Randy's music instead of Bray's


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho's List said:


> Probably dumb question but does anyone know how Kane got into the casket during the match last week ? Is there an opening underneath it ?
> 
> Also, they screwed up this week when Wyatt pinned Kane, they played Randy's music instead of Bray's


How they always do it - Kane would have been under the ring the whole time. There is an opening in the casket at the side.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wasn't huge on the spirit squad stuff but meh. Ascencion vs Hype Bros ditto. I do like the more NXT approach of circulating talent. Not everyone gets to be on every show. Keeps me more interested.

For the womens, I have been very impressed with Bliss. The girl is really selling it, and she's a great foil for Becky. Nice slow build with Carmella vs Nikky. Now with Nikky as team captain and Nattie OUT she almost HAS TO pick Carmella. But will she? Will she try to bring back Nattie? Will she approach Maryse? Will THE GREAT ONE return for her long awaited takeover of the Smackdown womens division? I'm definitely interested in finding out.

I also like the Orton - Wyatt stuff. I've seen people liken it to the Bryan stuff of yore, but Bryan was asked again and again by Bray. This is.. different. I'm willing to go with it. 

Main event wise, I liked it. Still invested. Curious to see where they go next.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown was solid again this week, nice simple continuation of storylines.
> 
> The Orton vs Wyatt feud started so bad but now I'm fully invested, the past four-five weeks of it has offered some very intriguing moments.
> 
> ...


I really don't understand it. I don't even watch Raw anymore, and just watch JDfromNY's review. From a list being more over than the championship belt, to Sasha vs Charlotte #22 , and 3 matches that shouldn't be anywhere near Hell in a Cell being in that kind of match it sounds like a shit show. JD has been enjoying Smackdown, though. Mostly because they don't insult our intelligence and look to have direction with most things on the show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I usually think Smackdown being preferred to Raw these days is due mostly to the run time (no 3 hour slog), but I enjoyed Raw more than most this week and I still preferred SD, due to a series of good booking decisions.

It's rare that WWE has gimmick matches on weekly TV, especially Smackdown, so the No DQ stip breathed life into Wyatt vs. Kane #732 . Also served as an energetic start to the show. Looks like Orton will be rehashing the Bryan/Wyatts story, which I'm down with.

Becky Lynch returning gave the show a star power boost, she's just so damn likeable as a personality, even putting aside her stunning good looks. And speaking of stunning good looks, Alexa gave a great, confident promo. My only issue- I would have put Becky in a darker top so the paint stood out. Good segment.

So far, my enjoyment of this show is due to everything having a story and a purpose, and this continued with the matches setting up Survivor Series. The right choice was made with Hype Bros over Ascension- I don't rate Mojo very highly, but Ryder deserves it. And of course Nikki gets to be captain... I mean, you'd think it'd be the women's champion, Becky Lynch, but you can't have it all.

My guesses for the Smackdown Survivor Series teams:

Tag- Slater/Rhyno, Hype Bros, Usos, American Alpha, Vaudevillians (would prefer Breezeango but that's not happening)
Women's- Nikki, Becky, Alexa, Carmella and Naomi

...Not exactly hard, it's basically the entire women's and tag divisions. Too early to say who gets the men's team. I vote that James Ellsworth gets a spot.

Back to the review! The Miz/Ziggler/Spirit Squad/Slater/Rhyno/Maryse segment was probably my low point of the show, but I still enjoyed it. All those characters and different action, as well as an impromptu title match... It was very energetic. I get a big kick out of Kenny's super long "Reaaaadddddddyyyyyyyyyyyy! Okay!"

The main event... hell, Ambrose did some very good chain wrestling with AJ! It wasn't a classic by any means, but a good TV main event, and the Ellsworth antics make me want to see what happens next week... the mark of a successful and entertaining episode.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I really don't understand it. I don't even watch Raw anymore, and just watch JDfromNY's review. From a list being more over than the championship belt, to Sasha vs Charlotte #22 , and 3 matches that shouldn't be anywhere near Hell in a Cell being in that kind of match it sounds like a shit show. JD has been enjoying Smackdown, though. Mostly because they don't insult our intelligence and look to have direction with most things on the show.


I watch JD also, he might rant a bit too much but everything he says is 100% correct about Raw.

Whoever thinks Raw is good as JD says then there's no hope for you. How can you sit through the same shit week in week out, whether it's Charlotte/Sasha or Reigns/Rusev it's nothing new. Who wants to sit through pointless filler after pointless filler.

Come Smackdown a show which has direction, makes sense of things, flows nicely gets what, 50 pages, sad really, fans wasting 3 hours but don't watch 2 good one's, baffling.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> I watch JD also, he might rant a bit too much but everything he says is 100% correct about Raw.
> 
> Whoever thinks Raw is good as JD says then there's no hope for you. How can you sit through the same shit week in week out, whether it's Charlotte/Sasha or Reigns/Rusev it's nothing new. Who wants to sit through pointless filler after pointless filler.
> 
> Come Smackdown a show which has direction, makes sense of things, flows nicely gets what, 50 pages, sad really, fans wasting 3 hours but don't watch 2 good one's, baffling.


When he got to Golden Truth vs Shining Stars, his face made me laugh so hard. 

I like JD because he isn't a hater or a WWE cock sucker. If a show is good, he will tell you it is good. If it sucks ass, then it sucks ass. Raw has been utter shit for months while Smackdown has been a good show. Not perfect, but a good show. I also watch his Lucha Underground reviews which he is just now getting into. He is loving that show more than either Raw or SDL.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> When he got to Golden Truth vs Shining Stars, his face made me laugh so hard.
> 
> I like JD because he isn't a hater or a WWE cock sucker. If a show is good, he will tell you it is good. If it sucks ass, then it sucks ass. Raw has been utter shit for months while Smackdown has been a good show. Not perfect, but a good show. I also watch his Lucha Underground reviews which he is just now getting into. He is loving that show more than either Raw or SDL.


Agreed, he speaks the truth and says it how it is, more fans should do that quite frankly.

When fans defend something that is so blatantly shit, its bloody annoying. I saw some guy on twitter post about Bayley & Dana's arm wrestle, saying it's futhering the angle, stop saying it's shit. Fans like that are so dumb it's laughable.

Smackdown has an NXT feel to it when Zayn, Owens, Charlotte, Sasha etc... were on there. Simple storyline progression week after week, NXT back then wasn't always great, you'd get average episodes but it wouldn't shit the bed. Smackdown has that feeling to it, you've had some very good episodes, you've had some average ones. The worst episode was probably the one straight after the draft.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Back to the review! The Miz/Ziggler/Spirit Squad/Slater/Rhyno/Maryse segment was probably my low point of the show, but I still enjoyed it. All those characters and different action, as well as an impromptu title match... It was very energetic. I get a big kick out of Kenny's super long "Reaaaadddddddyyyyyyyyyyyy! Okay!"


Its a travesty that Miz v Ziggler went from Feud Of The Year, with both guys being two of if not THE two standout guys in WWE for weeks and weeks, and now depending on what corny shit Bray is doing Miz and Ziggler have become the worst part of SDL. They've dropped the ball on that feud so badly it defies beleif, it was so great for a good while there, now both guys are losing momentum. A timely reminder that SDL is still just WWE.


----------

